
Show HN: SiriDB – a time series database - PSmeets
https://github.com/transceptor-technology/siridb-server
======
dozzie
How does it compare with all the other time series databases?

And please restrain yourself from invoking Docker in documentation and README.
People who run Docker surely can add appropriate magic incantations for
themselves, but for people who don't use Docker it's not obvious how to strip
the example commands or even if running outside Docker is supported at all.

~~~
PSmeets
Thanks for the tip. We've changed the order in README and added compile from
source, hope this makes it clearer. Docker is definitely not a requirement for
running SiriDB. The reason why we've used Docker in README is to show the full
possibilities of running SiriDB in a cluster environment.

As for the other time series databases, our focus is entirely on performance,
scalability and no downtime.

~~~
dozzie
Docker has little to do with "clusters", whatever you mean behind the term
(there are several meanings of it).

> [...] our focus is entirely on performance, scalability and no downtime.

As for all the other time series databases. What makes your project different?
And what does "scalability" mean in this case?

